# Low, hard cervix?



## scarter1025

Hey ladies I'm 9dpo and got a bfn this morn :( my cervix is very low, barely have to reach for it, and it's kinda hard. What can this mean? Am I out this month???! :(


----------



## Maregracy

Bowels can affect where your cervix is, so if you are slightly constipated it will make your cervix lower. Otherwise, hard and closed are good.


----------



## scarter1025

I've been reading that a high soft cervix can mean prego


----------



## Maregracy

Loll you are SO right. This is hilarious because I have been disappointed that my cervix went to high and SOFT and colsed lately (past couple days). It changes to this in a matter of days to a matter of a month or more, so don't take it as a bad sign that yours hasn't changed yet!

Here is something that makes sense about low, hard and closed cervix:

It is helpful to feel the cervix at various stages throughout your menstrual cycle before you get pregnant, so you know how it will feel at all of the various stages. When you are menstruating, the cervix should be positioned low and should feel firm, with a slight opening in the center. When you are ovulating, it should feel higher toward the uterus and much softer. During the rest of your menstrual cycle, it should feel low, firm and closed.

Read more: What Position Is Your Cervix After Being Pregnant for Two Weeks? | eHow.com https://www.ehow.com/how-does_5282986_position-being-pregnant-two-weeks_.html#ixzz2FSMtgAZe


----------



## scarter1025

I am on cycle day 25 out of a 20-30 day cycle. I'm 9 DPO...seems like I ovulated late right? Am I completely out this month then? I got a bfn this morning too :( I am afraid I'm going to get af :( please help me I wanna be preg so bad!


----------



## Misscalais

It's too hard to tell pregnancy from the CP. mine goes up and down and different firmness in my tww, normally its low and firm when AF arrives but the last two cycles it was high and soft. Generally speaking a very high closed and soft CP is a good sign of pregnancy but for some women it doesn't move up until 8 or so weeks.


----------



## Misscalais

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/1514515-great-post-hcg-levels-bfp.html 
Also read this link it has a bit of info on when you might see a bfp.


----------



## scarter1025

Thanks ladies! I am just disappointed by bfn every day. I will be 10 DPO and I was DPO when I received a bfp for my last baby. Is there still hope? Having light cramping on and off for like 3-4 days and I feel it as I speak.


----------



## Maregracy

No you are not out!! I didn't get bfps til 11 or 12 dpo with 3 out of 4 pregnancies. The other one I didn't test til I was due. How are your temps? Do you "feel" warm ( I could tell I was pregnant without charting just because I felt super warm). Now that I temp its much easier to pinpoint ovulation and hopefully pregnancy :)


----------



## scarter1025

I don't temp, not sure how that works to be honest. I just use OPK and check cm an cp.


----------



## Maregracy

You just download a free app, fertility friend and use a thermometer each morning (vaginally is easiest, it's the most accurate). You take it as soon as you wake up and just enter in your info into the app and it draws the chart for you :). Easy easy! It tells you when you probably ovulated and everything. I find it fun, and less stressful since each month can vary considerably.


----------

